# FLAT TOP GRIDDLE



## ravenclan (Jan 28, 2019)

Looking to buy a flat top griddle.

My question is, 28" or 36"?  It's just my wife and I so I am not sure i would use the full 36". 

But we do have get togethers with friends and I do a lot of cooking Burgers, Hotdogs, Brats, Chicken and so on and then the 36" will be handy.

My main concern is not using the whole grill when i am cooking for just Her and me.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 28, 2019)

I would buy the larger doesn't hurt to have the extra space and its not going to coast that much more to operate.

Warren


----------



## dcecil (Jan 28, 2019)

I agree, buy the 36.  You will have the ability to cook on one side and slide food over to a lower heat section to keep food warm.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Jan 28, 2019)

I have the Camp Chef 600 and the griddle width is actually 32 inches. That puts it smaller then the Blackstone but it's perfect for me and has the added bonus of becoming a regular gas grill just by removing the top. I have been very happy with mine and highly recommend it.


----------



## sound1 (Jan 28, 2019)

Ditto that !!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 28, 2019)

I have the Camp Chef too & it is a very well built flattop & has the Camp Chef name behind it.
Also if you ever need any parts they are easy & cheap to get right from Camp Chef!
Al


----------



## ravenclan (Jan 28, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> I have the Camp Chef too & it is a very well built flattop & has the Camp Chef name behind it.
> Also if you ever need any parts they are easy & cheap to get right from Camp Chef!
> Al



SmokinAl,

Does yours have the front grease channel or the rear grease "pan"? Do you prefer the grease trap in the front or rear?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 29, 2019)

ravenclan said:


> SmokinAl,
> 
> Does yours have the front grease channel or the rear grease "pan"? Do you prefer the grease trap in the front or rear?



Mine has the front grease channel & it works quite well. I do have the grill set up so that the grease will slowly run towards the channel, almost level, but not quite.
I have no experience with the model with the rear grease pan.
Al


----------



## InThePittBBQ (Jan 29, 2019)

Get the 36, I never thought I would need the space but you can have bacon, hash brows, scrambled eggs and pancakes all ready to serve nice and hot at the same time. 

Plus it's great to have the room for Fajita's and get all of it sizzling in a single layer plus have room to heat your tortillas, that takes a lot of space and heat to get restaurant quality results at home. 

Investing in a commercial grade grill spatula with sharp beveled edges like a Dexter or similar takes cooking on a flat top to a whole new level.


----------



## ravenclan (Jan 29, 2019)

InThePittBBQ,

I am leaning more to the 36" since i do have friends over and also a lot of videos i have seen the "cold" side is used to keep the food warm. and just like a smoker.....You will always need more space!


----------



## InThePittBBQ (Jan 29, 2019)

We do a neighborhood Sunday breakfast on our's occasionally, Costco thick cut bacon is KING on the 36" flat top you can cook both sides of the 16oz packs at once lol. 

Also, kids love to watch pancakes being poured and made on it I fill mine up all the time with pancakes after the rest of the goodies come off I just use a 21" full size foil steam table pan on the side shelf to hold the bacon, taters, etc. until the cakes are ready they only take a minute a side. 

I use a Dexter high heat model S289-8 "steak turner" AKA griddle spatula on mine and wouldn't cook without it, you can rest the butt of the tool in the grease well and heat won't hurt the handle. It's got beveled side and front edges so it doubles as a scraper when your done cooking you can flip pancakes or giant piles of fajita's in one slide and flip. 

It's just like a brand new cast iron pan when you start out cooking, resist the urge to get it spotless and let the black build up every time you cook with a light water steaming and cleaning with paper towels at the end of the spatula. When the top goes dark black and stays that way they become non stick and a whole lot of fun to cook on. 

If we ever build another home I will spend the coin to have one installed in the kitchen with a proper exhaust hood and fire protection system, there are just some things you can't duplicate the results with alternate cooking methods and the flat top is one of them.


----------



## ravenclan (Jan 29, 2019)

InThePittBBQ said:


> It's just like a brand new cast iron pan when you start out cooking, resist the urge to get it spotless and let the black build up every time you cook with a light water steaming and cleaning with paper towels at the end of the spatula. When the top goes dark black and stays that way they become non stick and a whole lot of fun to cook on.



InThePittBBQ,

What oil did you use to season the griddle? I have also seen a lot of people have a squeeze bottle of oil for cooking is it the same oil?


----------



## InThePittBBQ (Jan 29, 2019)

I use the same bulk fryer oil I use for catering in a squeeze bottle here's mine when it was new you can see the seasoning start to build up in the center it's all pitch black and non stick now.

Cooking some bacon and charring onions and peppers really dialed mine in after a few cooks. I think some folks get a little frustrated with a new one when food sticks but keep at it you will love the food when it's dialed in and a pro spatula eliminates most of the sticking problems when you learn to keep the heel flat to the griddle and use it like a pro.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 29, 2019)

I have 2 blackstones. 1 front and 1 rear grease drain. The rear is the way to go. I have used it for a concession event and had it full to the brim with burgers and the grease was flowing to the front fast and was popping all over the place including on me. The rear drain you do not have that issue near as bad. 

I also have used it for breakfast fundraisers and just for cooking for the family. The ability to collapse it is really nice and makes transporting easy. Here are a few pictures doing a Chicken Teriyaki.


----------



## InThePittBBQ (Jan 29, 2019)

Perfect pics of what a well seasoned top looks like, and now I'm hungry for some flat top food! 

I just about mastered the art of smash burger's last year, looking forward to spring and getting it out again.


----------

